# Who's egg??



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have white rocks, red sex links an australorp, and an EE. I don't know who this egg came from lol. First egg so excited

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## greenhaven (Jan 7, 2014)

It looks like a chicken egg. Sorry I am not sure


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

My guess is australorp.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My australorps and some of my rocks lay the same approx. shade.


----------

